

Ask HN: what PaaS add-on galeries are out there? - nivertech

I only know following:<p>1. Heroku Add-ons:<p>https://addons.heroku.com/<p>2. EngineYard Cloud Products Add-ons:<p>http://www.engineyard.com/partners/platform-services<p>3. MS Azure Store:<p>http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/store/overview/<p>4. Amazon AWS Marketplace (not really PaaS, but close):<p>https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace<p>Any others?
======
mattmanser
<http://www.force.com/> \- force.com, Salesforce's

